

The Definition of a Tech Lead - thekua
https://www.thekua.com/atwork/2014/11/the-definition-of-a-tech-lead/

======
dreamweapon
Quite often, it's simply:

"Whoever was left standing when the other person quit / got fired / we got
bought out / the boss had one temper tantrum too many", etc.

